
The Tech Cooperatives Changing How Startups Do Business - conatus
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/the-tech-cooperatives-changing-the-way-startups-do-business
======
sharemywin
I really think if you combine a user co-op with access to code(or other
digital assets) only for co-op members you could really change the game when
it comes to technology.

